# Wx Instability Has It's Advantages!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Deep Guts Spotty
*
From wade fishing with soft plastics to bait fishing on the heels of big weather changes, we've seen either great success or head banging struggles. Capt. Terry Spoonemore and Capt. Jeff Garner rand into tight lipped fish shrugging off offerings on varying terrain and cooler temperatures. Upper marshes have been kicking out limits of Blue Catfish and Redfish with shallow bays and back lakes coughing up reluctant Redfish limits and mixed Black Drum. Wade fishing this time of year requires being able to handle soft and mud bottoms especially if the fish have dumped out of the guts. Boat fishing certainly makes this approach more desirable comfort wise but it's certainly not as effective. That's not to say that a nice box can't be drifted up depending on boat traffic and how aggressive the fish are.

*Duck Hunting *

We finally busted into a chunk of unstable weather and passing weather systems and cold fronts. Duck hunting guides hate mild stable weather with a passion. January is usually our friend with a wide variety of conditions. Unseasonably warm but now with choppy mixed direction winds and even a little over cast and some mist this morning. Guests booking a year in advance have been joining the best guides on the water for some great memories! Our Big 5 have been melting the barrels with Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwal, Teal, and Redhead's taking center stage! We hit a pretty good low water stretch that dumped area marshes near dry but then the water bounced back with birds repositioning in our favor! Just inside two weeks left of the season, and it's been a great one!

We've got lots and lots of great hunting fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

few more pics.


----------

